# what does your dog fear?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I alway thought Molly was totally fearless until the neighbor set of fireworks! She started pacing and cowering which is totally out of character for her. I was just wondering if you GSD has a fear of something


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi yes alot of dogs have the fear of fireworks. Nero does here in the uk. Bonfire night here is a nightmare its so loud sometimes! Nero does the same thing he just goes and finds a corner and shakes uncontrolably bless him! There is a plug in adapter that you can get from your vets. It gives out a calming scent that dogs find relaxing some sort of theromones? I have not tried this product yet, But I think I will come the 5th november!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Apollo is terrified of thunder and Riley is scarred of fire. When he was about 5 months I was at my parents and we were having a hot dog grill out and he was playing off leash. I was bust fixing something and uncaught Riley out of the corner of my we and he was at the fire pit getting ready to take a big sniff. I was probably about 15 feet away or something and yelled and ran over but it was too late. He already put his nose near it and burnt himself. Now if he's near me when I light a candle he flies out of the room.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry for all the misspellings. On my phone.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

MY GSD isn't afraid of ANYTHING......except Oreo - the lop eared bunny.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Mine is afraid of thunder, and the toaster is terrifying to him. Also, pen clicks...Needless to say clicker training never really worked for him.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I'd say Jack's not afraid of the devil himself - except he hasn't run into the devil yet.

Sofie doesn't like fireworks.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

To be honest, not much. Fireworks, loud trucks, vacuum cleaners, thunder, lightning, any kind of loud noise... all of that stuff doesn't phase her at all. 

The one thing I can think of is when I open the ironing board. I think the way it pops open makes her jump back a little, but then she's curious and starts to smell it.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Good for Jackson- winter seems to be over. He HATES snowmen! We built one and he just couldn't get over it, then we made two more and he had to keep looking over his shoulder when he went out to go potty!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Plastic bags and gunfire. For some reason thunder and fireworks don't phase him, but gunfire? He goes nuts.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh fears nothing. Not always a good trait


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my fearless girlie, turns into a marshmellow who hits the floor when my sister's papillons decide to gang up on her pathetic I know


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Max--- the vacuum
Macy---thunder
Meika --- if we yell at her ( not often)
Sasha--- afraid of nothing so far


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My boy is afraid of baby gates. He's afraid they will fall on him or fall and make noise. Makes baby gating off the basement very easy. Kind of weird as he's totally fearless otherwise.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> my fearless girlie, turns into a marshmellow who hits the floor when my sister's papillons decide to gang up on her


Is she afraid of them or simply unwilling to take on dogs so much smaller & weaker?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Just took lucy out for a walk and realized there's something else she fears besides ironing boards.... metal grates on the sidewalk. 

She wants no part of those things and does whatever she can to avoid them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Paul that is funny, Masi is the opposite,,she drags me towards those gutter grates..I always say to her,,'watch out the gutter monster will get you" ..She is fascinated with whats going on in the gutters


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... that is pretty funny and the complete opposite of lucy's way of thinking. She'll be happily sniffing and walking along and all of sudden there's a metal grate and she starts tippy toeing like she's on a tight rope and doing whatever she can to avoid it. It's kind of funny to watch. She just wants no part of them.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> lol... that is pretty funny and the complete opposite of lucy's way of thinking. She'll be happily sniffing and walking along and all of sudden there's a metal grate and she starts tippy toeing like she's on a tight rope and doing whatever she can to avoid it. It's kind of funny to watch. She just wants no part of them.


 :roflOOR GIRL!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> my fearless girlie, turns into a marshmellow who hits the floor when my sister's papillons decide to gang up on her pathetic I know


 LOL Attack Of Killer Papillons!!! sounds like a movie in the making


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

RAKESSSSSSS. Oh no, a rake! LOL I'm not sure it's exactly fear, but whenever I take it out to use it he goes crazy, always trying to grab it from me... maybe he's just more silly than scared.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

MY 12 year old chihauhau.......


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Ezra - people in hats especially hoodies with the hood up (working on that one), anyone running toward him (like if we're walking and someone is jogging toward us), those huge inflatable things that people put in their yards for holidays.

Maxx - the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> RAKESSSSSSS. Oh no, a rake! LOL I'm not sure it's exactly fear, but whenever I take it out to use it he goes crazy, always trying to grab it from me... maybe he's just more silly than scared.


Nope, not fear: prey drive!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

As far as I know, the only thing that Kain is afraid of is the large air compressor in my shop (maybe it's the sound combined with the vibration that freaks him out). But, I can shoot my 12 gauge shotgun over the top of him and it doesn't phase him in the least, go figure.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> RAKESSSSSSS. Oh no, a rake! LOL I'm not sure it's exactly fear, but whenever I take it out to use it he goes crazy, always trying to grab it from me... maybe he's just more silly than scared.


I think this is called 'Implement Aggression' and Kain suffers from it as well.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

He's afraid of fireworks if they are shot directly overhead, which is weird because he's not afraid of lightening storms at all.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven is afraid of animals in cages. She won't go near the cats or small animals in PetSmart. 

I haven't seem Kaiser be afraid of anything yet.

I am always so thankful that I haven't had a dog afraid of thunderstorms yet. Knock wood.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Large furnace grates in the floors of older buildings set Quinn off. Our vet has a big one in the middle of the waiting room and Quinn sits shaking and rolling his eyes at it. He is more afraid of that than of the vet who, btw, has had to do some uncomfortable treatments to my poor boy lately.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max was fine with fireworks last year until he saw them! So the noise did not bother him but when they started lighting up over our house he went nuts.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

The only thing he is truly fearful of is horses. Horses = horror, life destroying. Too bad I didn't think of socializing him with a horse when he was young. lol!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Another couple of plastic bag fearers here.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

The only thing I have ever seen Molly slighty fear so far is my Kenwood Mixer - the noise! She takes herself off to bed when I turn it on :wub:


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

The vacuum, the vets office, small dogs and young children. Ruby no fear the reaper (as far as I can tell). 

 Ruby used to be fine at the vets until they got the great idea of physically restraining her  to administer shots (because the vet is fearful and the dog was NOT being aggressive) instead of doing the intelligent thing and fit a muzzle. Dumb azz vet office.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing that we have seen. Certainly not me!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My Siamese cat!~


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

So far Jamie doesn't seem scared of anything. Victor was scared of water hoses, thunderstorms and completely terrified of a chainsaw. If my hubby started the chainsaw up he was gone. Even if the chainsaw wasn't anywhere near him he just had to hear one-he freaked out. Jamie isn't phased by anything yet. We have to keep an eye of her when hubby chainsaws because she will just walk right up to it. I have to keep her from trying to "get" the weedeater too. Loud noises don't seem to phase her at all.


----------



## SweetSalem (Oct 22, 2010)

Rakes, weed whackers, lawn mowers, vacuum cleaners..... I am beginning to see a trend here..... She doesn't like to work  LOL!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

so far nothing....maybe a fascination with helicopters.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is afraid of high tide. Well at least he was last summer. Maybe he won't be this summer, now that he's bigger.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Capone is TERRIFIED of Santa Claus!! Anything Santa looking, we have a big light up one for outsides....he hates it, runs away barks and stares it down. Christmas tree with santa hat....circles it, barks at it, never takes his eyes off of it. Needless to say we didnt take him to get his picture taken with Santa this year lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is solid as a rock. If he hears/sees something new, he'll want to investigate it. Storms don't bother him, gunfire doesn't bother him. If it's a new sound he'll watch it for a moment, then he'll go check it out. 

However, God forbid if I walk into the room (or if he walks into the bathroom) while I'm brushing my teeth then it's a mad dash for safety. I'm talking wall hitting, knocking down everything in his way run for safety. 

I don't know why. I tried for over a week just to get him to get close to the tooth brush. Thought it was fixed, then one day he accidently came into the bathroom while I was brushing and, BANG! he hits the wall as he scambles for cover. Go figure.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

lol both of my dogs grew up on a military base with me so noises don't bother them, they were passed out cold during the 4th of July fireworks. And with training I did as puppies with introducing them top as many sights and sounds as possible, if they come across something they don't know, they'll sniff it, maybe give a lick, and move on.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

That remains a mystery for me. Lucy is scared of ... Decoys or people in floppy clothes. We failed protection. When she was 4 months old us and other 5 people with their puppies were watching other dogs' performance. That other puppies were barking mad, pulling forwards, whining, and showing their excitement in many different ways. My dog was hiding behind my back. When we were introduced for the first time - she was standing almost stoned, paralyzed, and was very happy only we left the ground. All in all she clearly disliked the whole business. This story had repeated several times later in her age and we were disqualified. Lucy is a rare case, I was very lucky to have her, because both of her parents are still working in Police. But, in all other cases she is brave and expresses agression. Her training in socializing was a success, she would growl but still sit in one place if she doesn't like the stranger, except for a big man in floppy clothes. Maybe it was a vet who vaccinated her the very first time?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

They all are terrified of my sparkly, pink pony crop


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hans isn't afraid of the usual things that bother a lot of dogs. 

He doesn't pay any attention to fireworks, gunshots, or thunderstorms. I can walk him next to loud heavy machinery and he has no problems.

A few weeks into his training, his trainer and I were walking him around a small town to see how he would do with traffic noises, as well as do a little socialization.

He took us down an alley, walking behind us banging a coke bottle on the dumpsters and testing Hans' reaction. 
He did just fine, only looking around initially to see what the trainer was doing.

Then the trainer warned me that what we would be walking by next was something that usually scared even the most steely nerved dogs. It was an exhaust fan with metal flaps. So I am thinking "Bet Hans does just fine."

Boy, was I wrong!! He freaked out and probably would have headed for the hills if he had not been leashed. We then spent quite a bit of time desensitizing him to that fan.

Go figure. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva acts nuts barking; growling; lunging at the weed wacker, leaf blower, lawn mower, rake, vacuum, broom, mop. She is afraid of gun fire. Don't know about fireworks yet. Thunderstorms don't seem to bother her. She is afraid of the kitchen floor. She's still under a year old so who knows what else will scare the pants off her...poor pup has a bit of unsteady nerves.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

My silky terrier Sookie is absolutely terrified of the lawn mower. She will sit up on the deck and shake profusely when my bf mows,so she gets special treatment when it comes time to mow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Missing a meal.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

nothing yet


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Missing a meal.


love it!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

The basement. Not sure why, he follows me everywhere, but he can't bring himself to go down those steps


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Miss Molly May said:


> I alway thought Molly was totally fearless until the neighbor set of fireworks! She started pacing and cowering which is totally out of character for her. I was just wondering if you GSD has a fear of something


Nothing......

At this point, I have yet to run across anything Cruz is affraid of. For example, he cruzes through the nieghborhood during 4th of july with no problems, even with illegal fireworks that make me jump, he just looks at me to make sure I'm ok. Crazy. Thats when he was around 5 months though.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco's afraid of big boxes, loud noises, wind-blown plastic bags, holiday blow up decorations, strange people covered in big clothes (like big hat, hoody), any unfamiliar large object that moves, small spaces and swimming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

